# Dry modded Tosna Mead going too slow!



## winter_hunt (Jan 17, 2017)

Here's my log:

This will be a dry Mead, only 5.5 kg sugar, or 12.1 lbs. Using D47 yeast, and generic nutrient and energizer.* (No goferm or fermaid available ATM)

I'm using TOSNA calculations, but regular energizer for goferm, and reg nutrient for fermaid.

Dec 10
Softened honey in warm water (around 40C), skimmed off the foam, added to primary.
Added 1tsp tannins.*
OG is only 1.066. I expected higher, but it does have 12 lbs, so I'll stick with the recipe.

Rehydrated yeast with 6g energizer. I only had 1 package of D47. Tempered it slowly over 10 min.
I've pitched the yeast.* 


Now the primary is down near the back door, to see if I can cool it to the recommended 60 F.


In the basement I'm generally at 72f.


Dec12

It's been steady at 62F! *This morning, due to a cold night it hit 61. There was a decent amount of foam, covering 30-40% of the surface.


I just gave it a generous dose of nutrient. *The scale doesn't seem to like measuring less than 10g, but taking the plate off it looked like I had 7 grams!?*


I'll go light on the other nutrient feedings.


Dec 13

Around 1/2 tsp nutrient this time. Very little foam today.

Aerated morning & evening (by stirring back and forth for a minute)


Dec 14
About 3/4 tsp nutrient today. Aerated morning/evening. Still only a small amount of foam.

Hydrometer reading said 1.062

Dec 15-16,
I've been busy, only aerated 1/day. Very little foaming.


Help! Any ideas!? 
I know Mead can be slow, but I've tried to follow the meadmaderight recipe. 
I should have had 10g of yeast - but I thought with a decent reyhdration (at 104) the yeast would still multiply well. 
Maybe too much nutrient shocked it? I don't think my scale is working well. 
Or should I have added energizer with the 24/48/72hr nutrient feedings?

The pic shows the surface on day 3 or 4. It hasn't improved.


----------



## Arne (Jan 18, 2017)

Warm it up a little and it should ferment a bit faster. I have had a couple meads that took a long time to ferment. Instead of just a week or so, they were well over a month. Usually if you warm them up a little they will progress a bit faster. Arne.


----------



## Jericurl (Jan 18, 2017)

I second that recommendation. When mine are particularly sluggish, I wrap my heating pad around my primary bucket, then wrap a towel around that to act as a bit of insulation. Mine automatically turns off after about 45 minutes, so I usually check on it a couple of times and turn it back on. Once it gets bubbling nicely, aerate it very well. Depending on which yeast I've used, and whether it can tolerate higher temperatures, I may or may not continue to use the heating pad as needed.

As far as the nutrients feeding schedule, I do notice my mead seems to taste a bit better/ferment a bit smoother when I do staggered additions vs front loading, but that's about it.
I really haven't noticed a huge difference between TOSNA, TiOSNA, or just SNA. Granted, I'm not an expert, nor am I incredibly methodical about being very scientific in all my findings.
I think the main point is to just make sure you are giving your yeast some extra oomph to keep it happy and healthy.


----------



## Jericurl (Jan 18, 2017)

Wait....you used energizer to rehydrate your yeast?
Did it have DAP in it?


----------



## winter_hunt (Jan 18, 2017)

Interesting, and thank you both!
I had read that D47 likes it cool, 60-68? I suppose as I'm trying it I shouldn't judge it too much. Another Mead make had said the energizer I used while rehydrating could have shocked/killed a lot of yeast.
I added another packet of D47, so I'll see what happens, and maybe I'll move it soon to my warmer spot for fermentation


----------



## Jericurl (Jan 18, 2017)

Yeah, if the energizer contained DAP, it's not good for yeast trying to get up and running.
So you were likely working with a weak colony that was only able to get a small percentage of it's cells up and working.
Continuing to add more yeast means you will likely eventually have enough to overcome, but it might be better to make a strong starter and get it going, then 24 hours later begin to slowly start adding in some of your mead (to your starter). Then once that gets rocking and rolling, add the whole mess to your primary.

D47 does like it cooler, closer to 60 is better than closer to 70, but you will likely have a very slow ferment. 
I like my primary to be done in under 2 weeks, so I usually ride the line with a warmer ferment.


----------



## winter_hunt (Jan 18, 2017)

Yeah, today I can hardly tell that I added any yeast. It's been a week since I first pitched now.
I may try a few days just to see, and if things don't get moving I will bring the brew belt!!


----------



## winter_hunt (Jan 18, 2017)

Last night I added a packet of D47 btw. Rehydrated at proper temps, tempered, pitched, etc. Tap water. Pretty sure I did that right.


----------

